# Baking with soy flour



## htc (Jan 12, 2005)

Has anyone tried making stuff like muffins, cookies, cakes and quick breads?  I am watching low carb and loving it and they made muffins using soy flour, wanted to see if anyone has used this.  
I'm afraid that the texture would not be the same.


----------



## leigh (Jan 12, 2005)

I've used soy flour for years, but never as the only flour in a recipe.  I usually replace about 1/4 cup of wheat flour with 1/4 cup of soy flour.  Also, 1 heaping tablespoon of soy flour will replace 1 egg in any baking recipe (well, almost any recipe--don't think it would work w/angel food cake   ).  I didn't believe this one until I tried it, but it actually works.  

btw, cookie dough or cake batter will taste decidedly weird with soy flour in the mix, so you might want to warn any small people who are hanging around salivating . . . after baking, the cake, cookies, whatever, tastes completely "normal", no taste of soy at all.  Hope this helps.


----------



## pmartin (Jan 13, 2005)

have yet to try soy flour, but it seems that the texture would taste different as soy milk has much to improve before it tastes like real milk.


----------



## htc (Jan 18, 2005)

Ok, thanks for the tip, will report back how it goes.


----------



## scott123 (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of soy flour. It's just too beany tasting to me.  Tofu I like, even soy milk, but soy flour... nope. Soy protein isolate, although expensive, is supposed to have almost no soy flavor to it/work better in baked goods.


----------



## htc (Jan 19, 2005)

When baking can I mix soy/whole wheat flour? So if the recipe calls for 1 cup soy flour, think I can use both kinds of flour w/ a decent consistency? I haven't made the blue berry muffins yet.


----------

